# Help...please...urgent...



## confusion (Nov 4, 2005)

Alright...my brilliant fiance decided, once again to go out and purchase two oscars for the 125 gallon tank left at the house my parents bought. He has no idea how to care for them and neither do I. If you could please help me that would be great.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

To be honest with you, I would firstly concentrate on your babies on the way rather than going out and buying more fish. There's a lot to know about oscars, including their territorial habits, filtration, pH requirements, tankmates etc. Here's a good link:
http://www.cichlidfish.com/oscars/index.shtml
Good luck, I'm sure that you'll be able to care for your fish just as well as your babies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2005)

it's uneccesary to post this in more than one section. please read the rules of the site about posting. but anyways, welcome to fishforums.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Skuba, I think she posted the other in the general and then realized this section was here


----------

